# I'm off to get one of my new bunnies in a minute



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

2 yr old Male going to name him Pipkin will post pics x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wooohoooo, i bet your excited mate,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

He's Living with the guinea pigs at the moment do you think this is ok? x


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> He's Living with the guinea pigs at the moment do you think this is ok? x


Wow hes like motley, i lost him a few months ago i had him 5 years i carnt belive the colours hes so like him.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to your new home Pipkin. He certianly is a lovely looking bunny.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

thank u x xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*

i love the name you have chosen*


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks hun x


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

is he supossed to be living in a cage with gp's??


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

he can live wherever i put him x


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> He's Living with the guinea pigs at the moment do you think this is ok? x


Hi Congratulations

he looks lovely 

With regards to living with Guinea-pigs generally not the best idea, but there are always exceptions to this - lets hope Pipkin is one of them 

If they are fighting I would have thought you'd know to take Pipkin out anyway, just incase he kicks one of the GP's so fingers crossed they are all happy together until you get his new home sorted.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

checked earlier they were fine x


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Pipkin is a cool name for a cool bunny. Enjoy!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a gorgeous colour beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

He's beautiful  Welcome Pipkin!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Cute pigs too btw  A pig is next on my "I want" list... Has to be a needy pig though!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks everyone x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lovely bunny!!

With regard to GP's there are NO exceptions!! Definetely not a good idea, GP's carry a disease fatal to buns and there are countless GPs taken to rescues with fractured pelvis' from bunnies mounting them, it doesnt matter that they seem to be getting on fine, this is natural behaviour for buns. There are countless arguements against keeping them together, if you want him to have company id get a neutered female. GP and rabbits do not speak the same language or have the same social structure they dont understand eachother. They also require completely different diets.

Good excuse to get another bun


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

their just in cage together for couple of days till new cage comes x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> their just in cage together for couple of days till new cage comes x


Oh lovely  well done x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

worried about piggies now x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

If you can I would seperate them, if not then just do it when the cage comes, im sure it wont make much difference, sooner the better though x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

just checked them they seem ok at the moment x


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Aww your bunny's lovely, gorgeous colourings  and the guinea's! How are they all getting on? Best of friends I hope


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! He's a lovely colour! Looking forward to seeing more pictures of him


----------

